# Sat nav recommendations



## John Starkey (10 Jul 2008)

Hi all,can anyone recommend a good sat nav with ease of use,quick route calculation,and good clear instructions,i dont want to spend more than Â£150/Â£200 tops,thanks regards john.


----------



## johnny70 (10 Jul 2008)

I have a tomtom XL, big screen, very easy to use and best of all cheap


----------



## spaldingaquatics (10 Jul 2008)

Any Navman, check them on the net, they have excellent models in your price range

I always used Navman, most have the ability to upload europe maps, add on live traffic updates ect. 

They're easy to use, large touch screen compared to something like a tomtom which tend to be really small but a bit impracticle.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (11 Jul 2008)

I have a Palm TX (Â£100 ebay) with TomTom 6 software on it.. paired to a gps receiver (Â£20).

its amazing  all the fun of a pocket PC and sat nav as well.


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Jul 2008)

Tom Tom "one" for me - plus the new iPhone baby! LOL


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jul 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> I have a Palm TX (Â£100 ebay) with TomTom 6 software on it.. paired to a gps receiver (Â£20).
> its amazing  all the fun of a pocket PC and sat nav as well.


Yep use it the same way on my Windows Mobile phone, works pretty well, was usefull when I went on holidays to Europe!


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jul 2008)

TomTom one XL

brilliant, cheap, simple to use, extras available, it also comes in europe.


----------



## Superman (11 Jul 2008)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> I have a tomtom XL, big screen, very easy to use and best of all cheap



Ditto, although mine resets itself during long journeys but soons sorts itself out.
Still recommend it.


----------



## TDI-line (11 Jul 2008)

TT one XL.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jul 2008)

looks like the Tom Tom One XL at the mo


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jul 2008)

tom tom 1. simple cheap and reliable. try and get it with "cameras" installed. shows you where all speed cameras are. i wouldnt be without it

dont buy traffic! its crap.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jul 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> tom tom 1. simple cheap and reliable. try and get it with "cameras" installed. shows you where all speed cameras are. i wouldnt be without it
> dont buy traffic! its crap.


If you don't have the cameras you can always PM me


----------



## John Starkey (11 Jul 2008)

Wow guys thanks for all the replys,looks like i may be getting a TT one xl ,regards john


----------



## markuk (12 Jul 2008)

hi mate i'd suggest a garmin nuvi 250..these are the dogs.they were originally created for guiding ships at sea
so the manufacturers have massive experience with them,you can also find them for under Â£100.. and have
downloadable discs to update regularly.....

hope this helps......mark..


----------



## spaldingaquatics (12 Jul 2008)

You'll do well with pretty much any that you chose, wouldn't bother with the new MP3 and computer inbuilt ones, a satnav is a satnav. 

You might want to turn the sound down though if it's got that scary woman voice!


----------



## bugs (12 Jul 2008)

Tom Tom One. Think carefully about the XL version (or any large Sat Nav for that matter) - remember it will spend most of its time obscuring your vision.

I have absolutely no problem using or seeing the standard size. Bear in mind that a lot of the time you're just listening to the instruction with only the occasional glance at the screen.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (13 Jul 2008)

spaldingaquatics said:
			
		

> You'll do well with pretty much any that you chose, wouldn't bother with the new MP3 and computer inbuilt ones, a satnav is a satnav.
> 
> You might want to turn the sound down though if it's got that scary woman voice!



mine has a C3PO voice... he says master at the end of every line...

saves me having a slave.


----------



## John Starkey (15 Jul 2008)

HI all,i have purchased the tt one xl europe 22 so thanks for all the ideas it was much appreciated, i went for the large screen size because i am long sighted so the larger screen will help,regards john.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (29 Jul 2008)

Hi John,

How you getting on with your choice?


----------

